# Is feederism still popular?



## FeederBill (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi

I have been very interested in being a feeder for the longest time. I had a few feedee's take a interest but due to location or other issues i.e health reasons which I can not fault them for they seem to not want to completely take that final step and make it happen. So I have given up on the thought of pursuing this interest for a long time. Actually I just came back to Dimensions been away since '09 so going back to topic at hand is Feederism still popular or is it just a fantasy for stories? 

Well I am looking for any thoughts on this.

Thanks,
FeederBill


----------



## OnyxStar (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome back! I have taken some time off too. Believe it or not, I believe the number of people either into it, or at least curious has increased. It is actually a more popular search however a lot of people just arent aware there is a name for it.


----------



## Tad (Mar 19, 2014)

I've never noticed it being popular. Also, there are other sites where there is more focus on feederism, where you might have a better chance of finding a connection in that regard? Although, if you lead with wanting an opportunity to feed, I think your opportunities will be pretty limited--I think there are probably far more people who would be happy to include some degree of feeding in an all around strong and healthy relationship than there are people who want to build their relationship around feederism.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 19, 2014)

Popular? Feederism has NEVER been popular.

It's always been something which has been seen as pretty "evil" by the mainstream (and barely tolerated on here).

Generally speaking, there are more resources out there for feeder/feedees than there was previously and perhaps more people have joined it.

Do people actively participate in feederism? You bet, it's just REALLY DIFFICULT to connect with people.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 19, 2014)

Azrael said:


> *Popular? Feederism has NEVER been popular.
> 
> It's always been something which has been seen as pretty "evil" by the mainstream (and barely tolerated on here).
> *
> ...



This... sadly. Those of us interested in feederism do exist but this generally isn't the place for it.


----------



## FeederBill (Mar 23, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> This... sadly. Those of us interested in feederism do exist but this generally isn't the place for it.



Could it be possible to recommend some good sites that is popular with feeders and feedee's?


----------



## FeederBill (Mar 23, 2014)

OnyxStar said:


> Welcome back! I have taken some time off too. Believe it or not, I believe the number of people either into it, or at least curious has increased. It is actually a more popular search however a lot of people just arent aware there is a name for it.



Thanks.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 23, 2014)

FeederBill said:


> Could it be possible to recommend some good sites that is popular with feeders and feedee's?



Fantasy Feeder is the main one, though there are also some on Fetlife, or so I have heard.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 24, 2014)

Feedism.net was made pretty much because this site and Fantasy Feeder have been taken over by non-feedists.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 24, 2014)

I think the answer is yes and no. Yes, there are a lot more people taking part in it than some people may realize or admit. No, it is not something most are very public about because 1) the negative stigma that it carries 2) some may like to keep their sexuality private.


----------



## Yakatori (Mar 24, 2014)

The Orange Mage said:


> Feedism.net was made pretty much because this site and Fantasy Feeder have been taken over by non-feedists.


What is that actually like? Just in that very simple & direct way you have of putting things. Is it at all a "guarded-scene?" Like the sufer-bank robbers you see in a movie like _Point Break_? Where, at least, you really need to able to throw a football pretty well.

Or more of a Country Club type of atmosphere, i.e. show up with a decent-looking shirt and pair of shoes and you can pretty much get away with anything?

What exactly are 'non-feedists' doing on Fantasy Feeder? Just trying to pick-up chicks? Or are there _poseurs_?


----------



## FeederBill (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I will have to chk out the mention sites. Also it seems to be a tad be of a debate?? lol I guess the only way to know for sure is to chk them out myself.


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 24, 2014)

Has it ever really been popular though? If two people enjoy it as part of their relationship then it shouldn't matter how popular it is or isn't.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 24, 2014)

JMCGB said:


> Has it ever really been popular though? If two people enjoy it as part of their relationship then it shouldn't matter how popular it is or isn't.



Exactly and so very true.


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 24, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> Exactly and so very true.



Someone please rep B for me. I still have to spread some around before I can. Thanks.


----------



## Tad (Mar 24, 2014)

Im sure that this has always been around, long before the netit is just easier to find other people with similar interests now. I know Ive told this story before, but it is relevant to this. 

We moved to a new city the Summer when I was between grades two and three. Of the 16 houses on our dead-end street, there was one that had a kid in my grade and school, so of course we started hanging out. His parents were fat, really fat. Here and now Id call them super-sized ,but back then of course I didnt know any such terms. When his Dad got home from work hed take off his work shirt, then in his dress pants and undershit sit himself down in the large armchair in front of the TV in their rec-room, just filling up the chair. His mom wasnt much thinner. They had the classic 70s basement bar, but the bar fridge was stocked with soda, and the counter lined with packages of store-bought cookiesand if I went over there after school we could each have some of those cookies and watch after-school TV (mostly re-runs of Gilligans Island and the like). And a lot of other small things that suggested there was no effort to avoid fatness in that family. To me, those were unheard of indulgences, and even at that age I was thinking wow, this fat people lifestyle has its perks! (even if they werent all ones that I really wanted for myself)

Unfortunately that boy and I never got along particularly well (just very different personalities) and within a year we started drifting apart, and within a few years we didnt hang out at all any more. It was about that time that his mom lost a substantial amount of weightshe was still a bbw, but no longer an ssbbw you could say. The gossip went around our street that she had done it so that she could take over the grass cutting and snow shoveling, because she was worried that her husband would have a heart attack in trying to do those chores at his size and fitness level. This was gossiped about with clucking of the tongues and in tones of Can you imagine! 

But Id been over there, Id seen them interact, I couldnt imagine that she did this out of some disapproval, an affronted Well if you are too out of shape and fat to man up then Ill have to be the man, so there! Even at about ten or eleven years old I was pretty sure she did it so that he could stay fat, that she was quite happy with how he was, and loved him and his body so much that she was willing to make the sacrifice to lose weight. Maybe I was making up fairy tales for myself because of my latent fat-love, but I dont think so. Im pretty sure that she was at least an FFA, and quite possibly some degree of a feeder, and he was quite possible some degree of FA as well as probably something like a gainer (although of course I didnt have the terms, or reference points, to think about it in that way at the time).

Would they have known those terms? Not likely. As a couple who were happy enough with their lives, if the internet had been around back then would they have been talking about it on web sites? Probably not. On the other hand, on a day to day basis, was it a big part of what they were doing? I doubt it.if anything it seemed more like a common philosophy which informed their choices, rather than an activity (although who knows what happened after their son was asleep at night?). I guess what Im trying to say is that feederism wasnt invented on web sites, or even when people came up with terms for it. It has no doubt always been out there, some people who are into it may never ever talk about it or even view it in that way, and no doubt in many people it is more latent than active.

(as an object lesson, not long ago I got in touch with my former neighbour on facebook, and between finding out that we still really have nothing in common, it came out in passing found out that his father died of heart failure in his 50s. Being really fat and totally sedentary with a horrible diet.not such a good combination).


----------



## OnyxStar (Mar 24, 2014)

Youre welcome! 
I like a lot of these sites, and wouldn't want to steer people away from any site because I would feel bad. I have frequented Dimensions fairly often and I like it too. Every site offers has different qualities depending on what you seek. 
But check out fantasy feeder, its more centered around the fetish aspect, its very open, and common for people to seek relationships there.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yakatori said:


> What is that actually like? Just in that very simple & direct way you have of putting things. Is it at all a "guarded-scene?" Like the sufer-bank robbers you see in a movie like _Point Break_? Where, at least, you really need to able to throw a football pretty well.
> 
> Or more of a Country Club type of atmosphere, i.e. show up with a decent-looking shirt and pair of shoes and you can pretty much get away with anything?
> 
> *What exactly are 'non-feedists' doing on Fantasy Feeder? Just trying to pick-up chicks? Or are there poseurs[/I*_]?_


_


No, its about about picking up chicks. Its that a select few of the moderators absolutely suck. Some of them are damn good but they're unfortunately off-set by the bad ones.

As for feederism being popular, just with anything, it needs to pick up steam. When I was in high school people protested when you used a gay joke but people said them anyway. Now its practically a hate crime when you say "Dude you're gay". If the gay rights community is where the civil rights movement was in 1966, maybe someday feederism will be more than just underground hush-hush._


----------



## love handles (Mar 26, 2014)

Wha?! You can't seriously be comparing The civil rights movement and Gay rights with the lack of attention a fetish gets? No.. surely not!


----------



## FeederBill (Mar 26, 2014)

love handles said:


> Wha?! You can't seriously be comparing The civil rights movement and Gay rights with the lack of attention a fetish gets? No.. surely not!



Some ppl have a very unique way of looking at things. If you read closely at his statement you see right now feederism is even today a hush hush subject and until more people can see it as a individual choice just like the choices that gay ppl make also the choices that were made by civil rights at one time all these things were a hush hush subject. Just like feederism is today.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 26, 2014)

FeederBill said:


> Some ppl have a very unique way of looking at things. If you read closely at his statement you see right now feederism is even today a hush hush subject and until more people can see it as a individual choice just like the choices that gay ppl make also the choices that were made by civil rights at one time all these things were a hush hush subject. Just like feederism is today.



Thank you, that's what I was going for


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Mar 27, 2014)

I am not sure I would go as far as to say Feederism itself would become a movement akin to Civil Rights, but the size acceptance movement I can see going that far in the future. With more and more people being bigger on average, as well as more super sized people popping up I think that it is bound to happen. As is weight is one of the hottest subjects. 
Plus, "skinny" used to be a negative thing but it grew into not just being how some people naturally are, but what the main stream culture actually tells us to strive to be. I think fat is on the road to the same sort of fate. Being fat was much more taboo when my mother was a kid than it is now, and even more so when my grandpa or great grandpa would have been kids.

As far as finding someone to indulge your passions with, I definitely agree with Tad, it's very dangerous to seek out someone solely with idea in mind that they want to have a feeder. Unless you are looking for ONLY a feedee-feeder relationship it is very likely you two wont be compatible in other crucial areas :/ Which at first you might be okay with but in a long term relationship it would be a problem. I would suggest looking for people who have qualities you like, that are also open minded and have a clear love for food. If you discuss your desires in a non-threatening way there is a good chance that even if they don't quite understand they will hear you out and want to try it because it's something you care about. Drop hints right from the get go in subtle ways. "Hey you should really have dessert"
"I love it that you aren't afraid to eat! That's so attractive to me" (My fiance always used this one and it's my favorite haha. Society makes it seem like we are these big weirdos for not eating a salad on every date. Some positive reinforcement always is great)

Good luck!


----------



## joey86 (May 14, 2017)

Yeah I think it's getting more and more popular... Which is great! Obviously .


----------



## GordoNegro (May 16, 2017)

It's more popular than when chat consisted of the AOL chatrooms and the Original Weightboard almost 2 generations + ago. Though in itself that is a double edged sword. There are poor webmodels male and female who are not into Feedism but for the clicks, attention and $ and claim to be. There's also been worldwide interviews with former webmodels who were actively feedists but blamed their weight on manipulative feeders. Making feedism more infamous than before. 

Websites and moderators also want hits thus allowing bhm/bbw struggling to find "acceptance" and non-feedists to stay hence eventually pushing out those who are into feedism as they are not interested in weight gain or food related discussions for any length of time.

On the flip-side casual or romantic feeding sessions are more commonplace and acceptable by the mainstream but for those whose lives are too deeply entrenched into feedism are forced underground once more, selectively commenting from time to time.


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 21, 2017)

I would say that it's more popular than it has ever been. However the whole feedism community is still pretty small as far as actual numbers are concerned. The internet has definitely helped those that are into it realize that they aren't alone in liking it which will only continue to grow the community.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes. But more privately than anyone "coming out" and declaring this very personal, intimate, explosive experience to the world...and why should one? Unless you like to be clobbered.


----------

